# Chapped Lips ................



## LuvourGSDs

Noticed our boy Storm has ruff feeling skin where the mouth opens. When closed that skin is loose there & feels dry/chapped. Anything you can do ?









~Thanks~


----------



## natalie559

Absolutely!!

Several of us here have been having the same problem off and on with our dogs. It is called lip fold pyoderma and we have a great thread with pictures.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=821444&page=0&fpart=1

The cure it seems is a cream called Penaten Creme which is available for purchase in canada or on line. It is great!


----------



## Regen

I just had my parents bring me some. I always remember them using this on everything and for anything lol It was always if you said this hurts....put some Penaten on it









Leica has also had this issue by her lip, and it became so bad, I went to two vets, and the second one even suggested I spoil her too much and handed me a number for a behaviorist







I kept insisting there was something wrong with her mouth, and she would whimper, would cry out just anticipating someone touching her lips. I ended up treating it with panalog cream and it helped, so that may be worth a try as well , but wanted the Penaten creme for maintenance . 

Hope the creme works for you


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Any places/links to pick up the creams ? Only can find online ?

Thanks much


----------



## kshort

Chapstick works great - and only $.98 a tube at Walmart!


----------



## natalie559

Look in the thread I posted a link to- there were two places on line to buy it that we commented on. You can even get it through amazon.com

But sadly, no, it is not available in the US. It is made in germany and you can buy it online or in canada.


----------



## Fransheska

blistex works great for me
and burts bees


----------



## fitz91701

I recently found this board and looked at both the threads that this thread references about Penaten cream....

But to add to the people that put in blistex, chapstick, etc, I have found that my dog responded well to plain vanilla generic petroleum jelly (aka vaseline)...

It could be tough to distinguish between the lip fold polydermia of the bacterial type, but my dog had lips just like some of the pictures. At first I thought he just got clipped at the dog park but a nip, but then I read that they could get it via the common water trough, but luckily it looks like a simple case of badly chapped lips, but they are healing nicely now (with an added break from the dog park until they are totally OK).

Thanks for the pics and the advice on remedies.


----------



## LisaT

Welcome to the board fitz!


----------

